# Broken Front Diff Or Axle?



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys I was out in a snow storm a couple days ago, I was using the diff lock lever quite a bit. 

I was spinning a fair bit when I hear a noise that sounds like a snap snap, clunk, clunk... 

After that I did not have any 4-wheel drive. I could get one front wheel to spin when I pulled in the diff lock lever. With no diff lock on, I had zero front traction.

I jacked the bike up when I got home. With a buddy holding one of the front tires I can spin the opposite wheel around with ease, the wheel thats being held in place does not spin at all. 

I have not had a chance to really look at it yet.

Any thoughts? 

Thanks


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just grab the axle and try n shake it if it broke you will be able to tell.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

These machines have a open differential with a clutch pack on the side of it so when we use our diff lock all 4 wheels are supposed to spin same direction and speed , if your machine still grabs 3 wheels then I'm going to bet on it being axel, witch is the better of the to break like said above grab one axel and wiggle it around , from my understanding you will find your culprit there. Hope this helps , if your diff has high miles and water I would rebuild that to , there really expensive 
Kyle


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Just grab the axle and try n shake it if it broke you will be able to tell.


It was so full of snow at the time I think that wa helping it stay in lol, had it in the garage with the heat on for a couple days to melt drip dry!

Taking a look at it today!

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------



kygreen said:


> These machines have a open differential with a clutch pack on the side of it so when we use our diff lock all 4 wheels are supposed to spin same direction and speed , if your machine still grabs 3 wheels then I'm going to bet on it being axel, witch is the better of the to break like said above grab one axel and wiggle it around , from my understanding you will find your culprit there. Hope this helps , if your diff has high miles and water I would rebuild that to , there really expensive
> Kyle


Fingers crossed that it's axle! looking at it today!


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

ok got it pulled apart, axles are fine.

I took out both axles and then removed the front drive shaft.

When I put the axles back in the one on the right side of the bike can be spun and then it feels like it looses grip/spins, feels as if the splines are not in sync and it's not staying locked in place..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Time to pull the front diff.Your 10 tooth bevel gears are probably busted and the bevel gear carrier cage is busted too.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Time to pull the front diff.Your 10 tooth bevel gears are probably busted and the bevel gear carrier cage is busted too.


Oh that's just great! I'll get it out of the bike and see what it looks like apart. 

I'll have to see what parts I'm going to need... 

I'll post some pics when I get it out...

Nice project for new years day! LOL 

And the night begins Cheers!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Well the diff is actually easy to work on its a true SOB! To get out might as well pull 4 arms winch the part that gets in the way the most is the darn steer tube **** I hate that thing when working on it, I usually use a 2 foot bar with a biggish flat head with lots of surface area to pry up on the steer stem as high as the throttle and electricle cables will alow you , good luck and pm me with any questions


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ive got it down 2hours out and apart... ive done this a few times lol.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea brute mike is real great with them aswell he can likely get you the parts you need


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes I have a few cages laying around and some other parts for it.I'm in process of figuring out how to make the cage stronger.A metallurgest at work has a busted cage of mine and is working on a way to strengthen it for what we put them threw.As soon as I hear back on it you all will know.He did say that the gears are real strong but seems like the cage is the problem.


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Easiest/quickest way I found is to pull each side front susp/axle/hub as a unit, just remove brake calipers and lines, tie-rods (I leave the rod ends in place and just thread the rod out between them) and shocks, then pull the upper and lower a-arm bolts and pop out the axle along with the complete front susp. Do both sides then pull the bars, unbolt the lower steering stem and slide it way up, may need some creative rotation to get it high enough.
Pull driveshaft and front diff bolts, remove 4x4 actuator, work diff up n over the frame rail. Lotsa room with the complete susp removed and pulling eah side as a unit saves time and potential damage to ball joints, etc.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Front Diff Compatability?*

If I was looking to find a used front diff...

Just wondering what years/models are compatable with my 2008 750 Brute Force?

Thanks again!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

There all compatible but there worth about 600$ for used I'd get yours apart to see what kind of damage you have first, I think the minimum you can be looking at is like 450 for a rebuild yours I can't wait for the day that some one like brute mike designs or improves the front diffs of thes machines I think I saw a front diff forsale recently on here and if not ebay has some but you don't know what your getting at least when you build your own your going to get all new bearings and a good cleaning and what ever parts you need, I use a site called Kawi parts nation I've always had good service but a couple times my ship time was a little slow good luck

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

To answer your question properly I think it's all prairie 650s and 700s and all brute forces up to 2011 and I think the 2012 and newer will work in place of older but I'm not sure, the prairie 360 front diff fits to but again not positive on all years


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Kaaaboomo!!*

Well here is the carnage!! :bigeyes:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang!! I'd say you got the good out of that one. Time for an overhaul. Too bad there is not an upgrade for the weakass stock diff.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

2010Bruterider said:


> Dang!! I'd say you got the good out of that one. Time for an overhaul. Too bad there is not an upgrade for the weakass stock diff.


Yeah kinda makes me want to puke! 

Just did up a small parts list, the cost really gets up there in a hurry..

Might go with a used one off a bike with low miles... :thinking:

I'm into 700 bucks for parts, before shiping and taxes! uke:

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

Parts list... not all of them...

49022-1177 @ $88.36 each x 2 
49022-1178 @ $88.36 each x 2
14057-1004 @ $73.10
13096-1163 @ $24.14
14055B-1156 @ $70.63
14091-1197 @ 33.65

Rebuld Kit seals & bearings @ $100.00


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

yea due to the broken cases and everything id say your best to get a used diff, however when you get the new diff, i would rebuild it and do the mods to the front diff as well as inspect all internals, actually i think i might have saw a front diff on here some where, anyways sorry to see you have it bad, how did you find taking the diff out?


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

kygreen said:


> yea due to the broken cases and everything id say your best to get a used diff, however when you get the new diff, i would rebuild it and do the mods to the front diff as well as inspect all internals, actually i think i might have saw a front diff on here some where, anyways sorry to see you have it bad, how did you find taking the diff out?


Found one here in Canada will contact the sellers tomorrow. See what I can get it for..

Like you say, I will have a look at it all and do the mod! 

Taking the front diff out was not that bad, I took off the all the front suspension from the right side of the bike. And took the steering stem completely out also, lifted the diff up and out... Can't be in a hurry, I would say about 2.5 hours....

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Will a diff from a 2012 650 with no power steering work?


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Yupp it it should get another opinion but I'm fairly certain it will work


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

kygreen said:


> Yupp it it should get another opinion but I'm fairly certain it will work


Anyone else with an opinion as to a 2012 650 non power steering front diff working on my 2008 750? 

Thanks


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Heads up guys theres some parts on eBay for the front diff even cases just type in bruteforce bevel gear.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

AC makes crappy differentials too I wish can am acutally had an actuator on the front diff and I would put one on the front of my MP 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------

